# Recaptured memories



## plantman (Apr 21, 2015)

50 some odd years ago, I bought my wife a little jewelry box for her birthday. While cleaning out my shop this winter I came across it in the back of one of my cabinets warped, water stained, dirty, and long forgotten. I would have had to remove the top, strip off the paint, and refelt the drawers. Instead, I took the measurements off the old one and found some quilted mahogany I had, and made a new one exactly like the old one including the music box that plays when the top middle drawer is opened. This is one of the other projects I have been workng on since the first of the year that can be crossed off the list. Hope you find this interesting !!   Do to some heart surgery last weekend, I will be watching the grass grow for the next few weeks.  Jm  S


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 21, 2015)

WOW very nice.  She will love it.


----------



## danom (Apr 21, 2015)

Well done Jim, very meticulous work for sure.
Make sure you only watch the grass grow and not decide you can cut it. lol
Get well quick
Dave


----------



## SteveG (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice work, and nice effort put forth for that important one on your life. It is real good to let 'em know they are appreciated and loved! Good words for you in the preceding post about just letting the grass grow (for now).


----------



## OZturner (Apr 21, 2015)

Beautiful work, Jim.
You can't rush a great project, they take some time to do properly.
Talking about not rushing, sorry to hear that you had some heart surgery. 
Obviously you are back home, and I dare say under specific instructions. 
So take it easy please, and get well soon. 
We need your much valued input.
Thoughts are with you,
Brian.


----------



## Argo13 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jim,

Great work. I hope you recover quickly. Get well soon.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 21, 2015)

Incredible work!  Good luck with your recovery


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 21, 2015)

Wonderful!

Does the old one have bushings and pen things stored in it now?:biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 21, 2015)

Great work. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## avbill (Apr 21, 2015)

plus 1 for you!


----------



## oneleggimp (Apr 21, 2015)

Beautiful Job.  Prayers for your surgery.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 21, 2015)

Beautiful work, Jim. You are a true craftsman! 
I enjoy woodworking, but I have neither the talent nor the patience to create works of art. I really admire folks like you who are able to do things like this.
Stay well my friend.


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 21, 2015)

that's amazing looking... wonderful work


----------



## plantman (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts !!!!! Heart is working fine and pain is gone thanks to another stent and some opening up of the vessels. Good thing the weather is bad here !! Rain, snow, cold, and high winds. Makes watching the grass grow a little more interesting. Luckely I have another project that can keep me busy in the shop for short lenghts of time until I have to rest. I forgot to mention that the jewelry box has a surpentine front on it also.  Thanks again.   Jim  S


----------

